
Official Blog: What the ...? - daw___
http://googleblog.blogspot.co.uk/2013/06/what.html
======
Esifer
LOL is it me or Google's and Facebook's statements are very similar:
[https://www.facebook.com/zuck/posts/10100828955847631](https://www.facebook.com/zuck/posts/10100828955847631)

